# Smoked Portabella Burger with Q-View



## mike johnson (Jun 25, 2016)

My wife said she wanted to eat a healthy meal. Since I am a meat eater to heart this is what I made for her. 













image.jpeg



__ mike johnson
__ Jun 25, 2016





I started with 2 portabela mushrooms and took the stem and gills off. A spoon works the best for removing the gills by giving them a light scrape. 













image.jpeg



__ mike johnson
__ Jun 25, 2016





I then brushed the mushrooms with BBQ sauce and topped with mozzarella cheese. 












image.jpeg



__ mike johnson
__ Jun 25, 2016





After putting them in the smoker I put some sliced onions and morrel mushrooms into a pan with some butter and started the magic. 












image.jpeg



__ mike johnson
__ Jun 25, 2016





I didn't want to over power the mushroom so I just used mayo and a touch more if the BBQ sauce on the bun. 












image.jpeg



__ mike johnson
__ Jun 25, 2016






I then added the onion mix to the top. 












image.jpeg



__ mike johnson
__ Jun 25, 2016





And then the completion of a veggie burger that this meat lover devoured. 












image.jpeg



__ mike johnson
__ Jun 25, 2016





It didn't last long on my plate.


----------



## b-one (Jun 25, 2016)

Looks tasty adding some BBQ to the shroom brilliant!


----------



## mike johnson (Jun 26, 2016)

The BBQ sauce is a great touch. I learned however not to brush the inside though because the cheese slides right off when you take a bite. It was quite messy but still delicious.


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 9, 2016)

MJ, Nice idea and looks scrumptious !


----------

